# Wood carving art



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Carving Stair Pillar


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thanks again Yamato for sharing your projects with us.
we have several talented lathe turners here that often ask how they can improve their turned pieces.
this is a fine example how to include carving into lathe turning.
(maybe not to this extreme - but something that is within their skill sets).


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice, Yamato!


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> thanks again Yamato for sharing your projects with us.
> we have several talented lathe turners here that often ask how they can improve their turned pieces.
> this is a fine example how to include carving into lathe turning.
> (maybe not to this extreme - but something that is within their skill sets).


the lathe is located in another factory and is in charge of a different group of workers, I rarely interact with them so I don't know much about the process.


----------

